# Ryobi Miter saw reconditioned only model??



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

Why oh why is the ryobi ts1355la only found online as a factory recondition??? DOnt see it anywhere sold as brand new? Is it that they were all recalled? Love the options the saw comes with for the pricepoint. But if Its bound to fail, Ill just avoid. But am very curious to know why this is? Thanks, Grandeson


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

its an old model. they quite making it in favor of the new one.


----------



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

*??*

Really? I see at a couple of different home depots there's one hanging around. Though one was an open box and obviously used. I wonder if I should avoid it. But its odd that you say its old considering it has better features then the ts1342. Ie. Adjustable laser, higher adjustable fence, side extensions, better blade? But it could be considering the even newer model is a definite step down in build quality. Confused though, if its an old model, then why no reviews?


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I was just assuming it was old without research, but with the added info, I'd say its probably a HD only model. I've heard HD "encourages" tool makers to sometimes use HD's Chinese plants to make the stuff they sell, so 2 seemingly identical tools will have different model numbers.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If it is like the Ryobi miter saw I had way back you don't want it. I gave mine away and he threw it away. When I first got it it did a fairly good job but it didn't take long before it galded and would not go up and down, I tried everything I could think of to fix it but nothing worked. You couldn't give me a Ryobi anything again. JMHO


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

The only way that I would buy a Ryobi is if I knew it was going to get beat up, stolen, or lost on a job.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had good luck with ryobi cordless. and got very good cut out of one of their table saws, but haven't "used it to death" yet


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

grandeson said:


> Why oh why is the ryobi ts1355la only found online as a factory recondition??? DOnt see it anywhere sold as brand new? Is it that they were all recalled? Love the options the saw comes with for the pricepoint. But if Its bound to fail, Ill just avoid. But am very curious to know why this is? Thanks, Grandeson


Something to think about:

If Home Depot discontinues an item from a line that they have an exclusive on for any reason, and the manufacurer still has inventory in it's warehouse, or on the water, they are stuck with no where to sell them, unless they slap a "Reconditioned" label on them. NEW Ryobi tools are sold exclusively through Home Depot....

I'm not saying that I have any knowledge that the saw you are looking at is or isn't reconditioned. I am saying that I have heard first hand accounts from people "in the know" that this type of thing is done regularly, and that it's not unuasal to label new items as recons for various reasons


----------



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

*Thank you*

Mr. Chips, I think your statement sounds pretty good. I have seen some of the new Ryobi Miter saws and they are of lesser quality than the one noted. I can see alot more money being made on the newer ones than the ones in question. It almost seems that for some reason, HD didnt want to carry this model. Maybe Ill give it a shot. 
To the others who dislike Ryobi, I can underdstand your feeling, I actually kind of felt the same way, more for name recognition than for actual experience. I am a DIY'er who likes to take on different projects before I hire someone to do it. I wont be using it professionally at all, and a co-worker of mine who uses it for the same reason but alot more frequently is happy with it for what its for. I am a believer in buying the best you can buy when you buy something, but in the same breath I tend to overbuy as well. Looking for a happy medium to not leave me disappointed or looking at myself a year down the line like "why did I buy this?" either because its junk, or because its too high end and not being used. Both would be a waste of money. 
I was very much into the Hitach from Lowes. At $149 it seemed like the build quality was pretty nice. But I heard that the customer service was non-existent. So I sent both Ryobi and Hitachi Customer Service a "test" email with a question about their products. Ryobi took a day to answer, albeit with a response with a forward to the standard product info, not really giving me a subjective opinion. Hitachi hasn't replied and its been about 5 days or so, not the customer service I am gonna do business with. 
I do appreciate everyones info here, thanks alot, keep on keepin on. Happy New Year


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Unless Ryobi has changed, you would do just as well to buy a Harbor Freight saw, it will not last long, you will see if you buy one.


----------



## grandeson (May 3, 2010)

*recommendation*

if you are so against ryobi, then recommend something in that price range for a compatible saw please. My wife did get a full coverage warranty for $17. any problems bring straight to HD, thats it


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I have put my Ryobi impact drivers and drills through the wringer over the years and they just won't quit but personally I prefer my DeWalt miter saw. I suppose it depends on what kind of work you expect to do with it.

I saw a Ryobi table saw at HD which I might purchase. It's lighter weight and more compact than my ole Deltas and the mechanics feel nice and smooth.


----------

